

Bank robbery updated live on Twitter  - vincentchan
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5hmiT98vuDvnymhjsTySDIX-wDxvwD99EEM501

======
vincentchan
It would be better if the robber also tweeted the whole process himself :)

